# refrigerator



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah, your fridge is shot... go get another one.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

Perhaps this article may be helpful and applicable - or neither. If nothing else, a bit of interesting reading that doesn't take too much time.

http://www.homeinspections-usa.com/article/43

I don't know if your appliance is on the way out or if the GFCI outlet is simply not amenable to the refrigerator being plugged into it. There's also the possibility that the GFCI outlet itself is on the way out. According to many on-line discussions, FAQ's and various reports, GFCI's do not improve with age. Rather, they deteriorate - pretty much like everything else.  

Good luck in finding the actual problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Aside from your GFCI issue, why are you putting a refrigerator in the garage? Did you know that in a typical house, aside from central a/c, that a refrigerator is the biggest item on your electric bill? Now you're running 2.


----------



## Taipans (Feb 19, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Aside from your GFCI issue, why are you putting a refrigerator in the garage? Did you know that in a typical house, aside from central a/c, that a refrigerator is the biggest item on your electric bill? Now you're running 2.


 
I know that, but every man needs a "Beer" fridge! :thumbsup: 
I got a energy star deep freezer and converted to to a 4 tap kegerator this winter, I don't know how I would live life without it!


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Taipans said:


> I know that, but every man needs a "Beer" fridge! :thumbsup:
> I got a energy star deep freezer and converted to to a 4 tap kegerator this winter, I don't know how I would live life without it!



Awesome, Now you need to post a pic after that comment


----------



## worker903 (Jan 23, 2008)

I DON'T KNOW WHO YOU ARE BUT YOU NEED TO GET A LIFE BUDDY!!!
YOU ARE NO HELP AT ALL TO ANYONE.



chris75 said:


> Yeah, your fridge is shot... go get another one.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

worker903 said:


> I DON'T KNOW WHO YOU ARE BUT YOU NEED TO GET A LIFE BUDDY!!!
> YOU ARE NO HELP AT ALL TO ANYONE.


How do you figure? The fridge has current leakage, a serious problem, why do you think the gfi is tripping? Know the facts before you make such broad statements... But I guess you know everything correct? 

Thats why your asking why a GFI trips on a DIY forum?


Here is some good information on why your fridge is tripping your gfi... why I help is beyond me...

_ The refrigerator electrical components may need cleaning, repair, or replacement. Have a refrigerator technician ensure that the line and neutral conductors within the refrigerator have no ground faults, and that the compressor motor insulation is satisfactory. If the neutral is connected to ground anywhere in the refrigerator, the GFCI will trip. If the induction motor that runs the compressor has aging insulation on the stator winding, there will be excessive leakage current from the winding to the motor frame, which will trip the GFCI._


----------



## worker903 (Jan 23, 2008)

Just wanted to apologize. I don't know everything and that is why I joined DIY chat room to get professional help every once in a while. When I get answers like you gave me the first time I just didn't feel that was helpful at all and that is why I became snappy with you. Well it is like I said I'm sorry and I really do appreciate the advice you gave this time. It was very helpful. Hope you keep on giving help to others.

worker 903 



chris75 said:


> How do you figure? The fridge has current leakage, a serious problem, why do you think the gfi is tripping? Know the facts before you make such broad statements... But I guess you know everything correct?
> 
> Thats why your asking why a GFI trips on a DIY forum?
> 
> ...


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

If it's frost free, and depending on the model, there will be a heater strip someplace to melt ice off the coils. Twice I've seen those heat strips fail and trip breakers. If you can find and unplug or unhook that heater and then try resatarting the fridge it may give you a clue. Was the fridge working before you moved it to the garage? Did you have it laying on it's side by any chance? Moving it may have scraped a wire someplace.


----------



## worker903 (Jan 23, 2008)

NO IT WAS NEVER LAYING ON ITS SIDE. THE REFRIGERATOR IS ONLY A FEW YEARS OLD AND IT WAS TAKEN OUT TO THE GARAGE ON A DOLLY. WE PURCHASED ALL NEW APPLIANCES TO MATCH AND WE REALLY DIDN'T WANT TO GET RID OF THE REFRIGERATOR SINCE IT WAS STILL FAIRLY NEW. IT IS A SIDE BY SIDE AND IN THE HOUSE OUTLETS IT WORKS JUST FINE. IT JUST HAS US A LITTLE STUMPED.


Maintenance 6 said:


> If it's frost free, and depending on the model, there will be a heater strip someplace to melt ice off the coils. Twice I've seen those heat strips fail and trip breakers. If you can find and unplug or unhook that heater and then try resatarting the fridge it may give you a clue. Was the fridge working before you moved it to the garage? Did you have it laying on it's side by any chance? Moving it may have scraped a wire someplace.


----------



## Taipans (Feb 19, 2008)

How old is the fridge, and what brand? You might need to have a service guy out on this one if its worth it to you.


----------



## terri_and_jj (Feb 24, 2008)

have you tried replacing the GFCI yet? this would be the easiest and cheapest way to eliminate this as the potential problem


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

terri_and_jj said:


> have you tried replacing the GFCI yet? this would be the easiest and cheapest way to eliminate this as the potential problem


Why would the gfi be at fault? its doing its job, the fridge has a current leakage problem.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

Worker903, I don't know if you read the article I had posted for you very early on, but the individual who wrote it specifically states that refrigerators should not be plugged into GFCI outlets for very good reasons. One is that the GFCI has been known to trip when the compressor starts up. Ruined food is the other. He even remarks about it being a common mistake with homeowners, especially when the refrifgerator is moved into the garage where the outlets in the garage are normally GFCI protected. Seems to me that if your refrigerator has worked fine all along and that if you moved it with care into the garage, the problem is not with the refrigerator or with the particular GFCI outlet per say. It's a problem systemic to plugging refrigerators in GFCI outlets. Am I missing something here?


----------



## terri_and_jj (Feb 24, 2008)

chris75 said:


> Why would the gfi be at fault? its doing its job, the fridge has a current leakage problem.


 
and if the GFI is bad, it will pop prematurely, making it appears that the fridge is the problem. For a couple bucks, it makes sense to rule it out


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

End Grain said:


> Worker903, I don't know if you read the article I had posted for you very early on, but the individual who wrote it specifically states that refrigerators should not be plugged into GFCI outlets for very good reasons. One is that the GFCI has been known to trip when the compressor starts up. Ruined food is the other. He even remarks about it being a common mistake with homeowners, especially when the refrifgerator is moved into the garage where the outlets in the garage are normally GFCI protected. Seems to me that if your refrigerator has worked fine all along and that if you moved it with care into the garage, the problem is not with the refrigerator or with the particular GFCI outlet per say. It's a problem systemic to plugging refrigerators in GFCI outlets. Am I missing something here?


You are missing something, the reason the GFI is tripping, you just dont understand how a gfi works and why its tripping, I'm not trying to be rude, but its just out of your realm...


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

terri_and_jj said:


> and if the GFI is bad, it will pop prematurely, making it appears that the fridge is the problem. For a couple bucks, it makes sense to rule it out


How do you determine a bad gfi? Thats what I want to know... :no: You guys just dont understand how a gfi works...


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

*Chris75*, I hate to be a party pooper here but the man who wrote the article that I alluded to has some pretty impressive credentials and a wealth of firsthand construction experience over numerous decades, the least of which is home inspection consulting.

You immediately chose to condemn the appliance outright, sight unseen and with no additional information, rather than keep it simple for the time being and possibly even suggest - as did *terri_and_jj* - that *Worker903* consider investing $12 in a new GFCI outlet. I respectfully disagree with your assessment and apparently at least one other poster does as well.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

End Grain said:


> *Chris75*, I hate to be a party pooper here but the man who wrote the article that I alluded to has some pretty impressive credentials and a wealth of firsthand construction experience over numerous decades, the least of which is home inspection consulting.
> 
> You immediately chose to condemn the appliance outright, sight unseen and with no additional information, rather than keep it simple for the time being and possibly even suggest - as did *terri_and_jj* - that *Worker903* consider investing $12 in a new GFCI outlet. I respectfully disagree with your assessment and apparently at least one other poster does as well.


Do whatever makes you happy...


----------



## worker903 (Jan 23, 2008)

End Grain said:


> Worker903, I don't know if you read the article I had posted for you very early on, but the individual who wrote it specifically states that refrigerators should not be plugged into GFCI outlets for very good reasons. One is that the GFCI has been known to trip when the compressor starts up. Ruined food is the other. He even remarks about it being a common mistake with homeowners, especially when the refrifgerator is moved into the garage where the outlets in the garage are normally GFCI protected. Seems to me that if your refrigerator has worked fine all along and that if you moved it with care into the garage, the problem is not with the refrigerator or with the particular GFCI outlet per say. It's a problem systemic to plugging refrigerators in GFCI outlets. Am I missing something here?


THANK YOU END GRAIN!! YOU HAVE BEEN VERY HELPFUL AND I APPRECIATE YOUR TIME AND INFORMATION. WORKER 903


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

End Grain said:


> *Chris75*, I hate to be a party pooper here but the man who wrote the article that I alluded to has some pretty impressive credentials and a wealth of firsthand construction experience over numerous decades, the least of which is home inspection consulting.
> 
> Y


 For what its worth the guy that wrote that article is a moron...


----------



## Taipans (Feb 19, 2008)

End Grain said:


> Worker903, I don't know if you read the article I had posted for you very early on, but the individual who wrote it specifically states that refrigerators should not be plugged into GFCI outlets for very good reasons. One is that the GFCI has been known to trip when the compressor starts up. Ruined food is the other. He even remarks about it being a common mistake with homeowners, especially when the refrifgerator is moved into the garage where the outlets in the garage are normally GFCI protected. Seems to me that if your refrigerator has worked fine all along and that if you moved it with care into the garage, the problem is not with the refrigerator or with the particular GFCI outlet per say. It's a problem systemic to plugging refrigerators in GFCI outlets. Am I missing something here?


Can GFI's be tripped if the fridge pulls more Amps then the circut is rated for or only if there is a short? I don't know how many amps a normal fridge uses, never checked. But if this is true I am now worried about my kegerator as I use it to lager and if it shuts off and temp rises my batch will be ruined. =(


----------

